# Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - A Gem of a Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has to be the most controversial review wise that I've ever read. The looks of this cigar has something to be desired, the head and tip ...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - A Gem of a Smoke


----------

